# Sinker cypress bowl



## Twig Man (Mar 20, 2013)

This is a sinker cypress bowl with the first coat of tung oil brew on her. I love the different colors in this wood


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 20, 2013)

WOW, stunning , nice work.


----------



## Mike Jones (Mar 21, 2013)

Twig Man said:


> This is a sinker cypress bowl with the first coat of tung oil brew on her. I love the different colors in this wood



That is really striking! Is that cypress prone to splitting? Could we see pics of the bottom side? Could you send that to me so that I could fondle it for a day or two?  :hookup:


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 21, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > This is a sinker cypress bowl with the first coat of tung oil brew on her. I love the different colors in this wood
> ...



This old cypress is very prone to splitting and has many defects in it prior to working on it. I have to do alot of epoxy work before starting.


----------

